# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  *NEW* Marine whatsapp chat group

## uchiha4

Hi All, 

I'm setting up a whatsapp chat group for marine/ reefers here in SG. 

Will be good for sharing info etc. 

If you're interested to join, reply with name and mobile no.

----------


## newbie1983

Is this up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

